# seasonic s12 ii 620w wony boot



## niz04 (Nov 7, 2013)

i have a gigabyte g41m combo mobo xeon x3220 proccy and 4 gb ram..i bought 
 seasonic 620w but it wont boot because of missing -5v white wire. i tried jump start my psu. it work. please guys help to start my pc


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 7, 2013)

niz04 said:


> i tried jump start my psu. it work.



what ?? can you explain in detail


----------



## niz04 (Nov 7, 2013)

my psu dont have 17 no. pin which is gnd. without than pin my pc wont boot ..i check the psu is ok ...is thier any way to use some pin and start my pv


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 7, 2013)

That's because they were removed from power supplies with atx12v spec version 1.3 and above. Seasonic 620 is based on v 2.3. Pretty sure that 17th pin was also made for 20 pin power supplies- the psu for very VERY *VERY* old systems. That is not the reason why the system is not starting.

To check if the power supply is able to power up on its own, follow these instructions exactly:
How To: Jump Start A Power Supply (PSU) / Test A Power Supply And Components

If the fan on the psu or if you've connected any on the the psu spins, that means that the power supply is able to supply power. If it doesn't, rma the power supply. If it does, we can rule out the power supply for the time being.


----------



## niz04 (Nov 7, 2013)

yes psu worked and fan moved for some secend and then stop...but pc wont start. is their any way to start my pc

do i need to power on the psu when i do the trick...when i power off  then do the trick then psu fan moves for sec and then stop


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2013)

there is a reason motherboards comes in 2 categories:consumer & server grade.to use a sever grade processor you need a server grade motherboard not typical consumer grade.
GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 775 - Intel G41 - GA-G41M-Combo supported cpu list (rev. 1.4)


----------



## niz04 (Nov 8, 2013)

what should i do now


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 8, 2013)

^^ Didn't you tell me via PM that you tried the step I suggested above and the power supply didn't work?


----------



## niz04 (Nov 8, 2013)

yes.i think the smps is dead


----------

